# Heart Worm Prevention



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok...so I really hate giving my two unnecessary vaccines, heart worm meds, etc... So I try to choose the lesser of the 'evils' when I have to give them something. Our area is just swarming with mosquitoes and is a high risk area for heart worms. So this morning I give both Zoe & Jett their monthly dose of Interceptor. For the first time ever, Zoe does not eat hers. She takes it greedily like always, but drops it on the floor. I don't have my contacts in yet and can't see nearly as well with my glasses, and before I even had a chance, my little food motivated boy gobbles hers up. I know that according to vets, it does not pose a health danger to give more then one pill, but I call the vet anyway just to make me feel better. But dang....I just HATE it that he got 2!!! I'll have to sneak Zoe's in food from now on so it doesn't happen again. They are both due for the Animal Essentials Detox/Allergy Blend this month so I guess that's good.

For those that have benefit of a holistic vet, what does your holistic vet say about heart worm prevention?

On a side note, I did see on our local news (on Saturday mornings there is a 'Pet Vet' segment) that there are some studies going on in the state of Mississippi this past week about the possibility of heart worms developing a resistance to HeartGuard. Nothing conclusive yet, but thought I'd pass along the info.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My former holistic vet favored Interceptor. She told me that the actual dose schedule is really once every 45 days, but the manufacturer recommends a dosage of once every 30 days because they thought that people would remember to give it monthly better than every 6 weeks. (Or maybe they figured that we'd buy more, huh? )

Anyway, I give Interceptor every 45 days, except in Dec/Jan/Feb, if it is a cold winter. Nikki's vet insists that she take it year-round because we live in the south, but I don't see the point, since she is mainly an inside dog. 

I look at it as a necessary evil. I make sure when I give it to Nikki, I feed her natural liver detoxifiers, like watermelon and artichoke hearts on the same day.

I know that some Veterinary Naturopaths use Black Walnut, etc. instead, but I don't personally mess around with herbal wormers as they can be dangerous.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> My former holistic vet favored Interceptor. She told me that the actual dose schedule is really once every 45 days, but the manufacturer recommends a dosage of once every 30 days because they thought that people would remember to give it monthly better than every 6 weeks. (Or maybe they figured that we'd buy more, huh? )
> 
> Anyway, I give Interceptor every 45 days, except in Dec/Jan/Feb, if it is a cold winter. Nikki's vet insists that she take it year-round because we live in the south, but I don't see the point, since she is mainly an inside dog.
> 
> ...


Yep, very good point about being able to go 45 days. My vet did tell me that too. So mine don't get it on the 1st of the month like clock work, but somewhere in the 40-45 day margin. And that helps knowing what a holistic vet says, thanks Susan. I know that holisitic vets will do the herbal detox's after the legislated rabies vaccines are given, so I do that on a regular basis, usually quarterly, for my two, hoping that was what a holisitic vet would recommend for the heartworm meds. When they have to have a rabies vaccine, I start the detox blend 2 weeks prior to the vaccine and continue it for 2 weeks after.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Yep, very good point about being able to go 45 days. My vet did tell me that too. So mine don't get it on the 1st of the month like clock work, but somewhere in the 40-45 day margin. And that helps knowing what a holistic vet says, thanks Susan. I know that holisitic vets will do the herbal detox's after the legislated rabies vaccines are given, so I do that on a regular basis, usually quarterly, for my two, hoping that was what a holisitic vet would recommend for the heartworm meds. When they have to have a rabies vaccine, I start the detox blend 2 weeks prior to the vaccine and continue it for 2 weeks after.


Milk Thistle is a great liver detox as well. I use the tincture which is suspended in glycerine. (alcohol-free.)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Yep, very good point about being able to go 45 days. My vet did tell me that too. So mine don't get it on the 1st of the month like clock work, but somewhere in the 40-45 day margin. And that helps knowing what a holistic vet says, thanks Susan. I know that holisitic vets will do the herbal detox's after the legislated rabies vaccines are given, so I do that on a regular basis, usually quarterly, for my two, hoping that was what a holisitic vet would recommend for the heartworm meds. When they have to have a rabies vaccine, I start the detox blend 2 weeks prior to the vaccine and continue it for 2 weeks after.


Very interesting about the 45 days! I've never heard that. Thanks!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

My vet gave us two Heartguards that I never gave Rocky. I just don't know if it's really needed here in AZ. So I don't know what I am going to do yet...ergh...I hate giving him medication. I had a mini schnauzer for 16 years and never gave it to her, but we did get a lot of rain this past winter...so it may be necessary, I dont know.




Crystal&Zoe said:


> Ok...so I really hate giving my two unnecessary vaccines, heart worm meds, etc... So I try to choose the lesser of the 'evils' when I have to give them something. Our area is just swarming with mosquitoes and is a high risk area for heart worms. So this morning I give both Zoe & Jett their monthly dose of Interceptor. For the first time ever, Zoe does not eat hers. She takes it greedily like always, but drops it on the floor. I don't have my contacts in yet and can't see nearly as well with my glasses, and before I even had a chance, my little food motivated boy gobbles hers up. I know that according to vets, it does not pose a health danger to give more then one pill, but I call the vet anyway just to make me feel better. But dang....I just HATE it that he got 2!!! I'll have to sneak Zoe's in food from now on so it doesn't happen again. They are both due for the Animal Essentials Detox/Allergy Blend this month so I guess that's good.
> 
> For those that have benefit of a holistic vet, what does your holistic vet say about heart worm prevention?
> 
> On a side note, I did see on our local news (on Saturday mornings there is a 'Pet Vet' segment) that there are some studies going on in the state of Mississippi this past week about the possibility of heart worms developing a resistance to HeartGuard. Nothing conclusive yet, but thought I'd pass along the info.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Milk Thistle is a great liver detox as well. I use the tincture which is suspended in glycerine. (alcohol-free.)


I carry the Animal Essentials line for holistic supplements and tinctures. They also have just the Milk Thistle which is great to support the liver. But for actual detoxing, I prefer the Detox/Allergy Blend. 

AE Milk Thistle

AE Detox Allergy Blend


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I use Interceptor and give it every 6 weeks. 
I hate giving anything I don't have too but like your area, we have a lot of mosquitoes so I feel like they need it.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My vet has never mentioned anything about de-worming. The last time she was de-wormed was when she was 6 weeks old now she is 1 and a half.
I give Sentinel starting in June til October. Then nothing between that time. I think Sentinel has interceptot in it.
My malt is due for her DA2PP and rabies vaccine this month and the vet wants to do it on the same day but I disagree with that.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I carry the Animal Essentials line for holistic supplements and tinctures. They also have just the Milk Thistle which is great to support the liver. But for actual detoxing, I prefer the Detox/Allergy Blend.
> 
> AE Milk Thistle
> 
> AE Detox Allergy Blend



Great stuff. Highly recommended!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

poochie2 said:


> My vet has never mentioned anything about de-worming. The last time she was de-wormed was when she was 6 weeks old now she is 1 and a half.
> I give Sentinel starting in June til October. Then nothing between that time. I think Sentinel has interceptot in it.
> My malt is due for her DA2PP and rabies vaccine this month and the vet wants to do it on the same day but I disagree with that.


Oh I think maybe you're just a tiny bit confused. We're talking about preventing heart worms which is different then de-worming. Fortunately, most heat worm prevention meds also help to control hookworms, roundworms, and whipworm which is what is usually what you think of when de-worming.

If your dog becomes infected with heart worms, it's much more of an invasive procedure to treat. First there must be several costly tests run to see if there has been enough damage done to the heart that the dog can even handle the treatment. The treatment is arsenic based so there is a fine line being walked between killing the heart worms and keeping the dog alive. Treatment for heart worms is also very painful for the dog. 

And you are the customer and have every right to specify that you want the boosters separated. I recommend separating by 3 weeks as do many holistic vets, vets who specialize in toy breeds, and reputable show breeders of toy dogs. I had to go through several vets until I found one who thankfully knew toy breeds. Depending on your location, you may not have one. But you do need a vet who is willing to treat your dog the way you want, providing what you are requesting is not a health risk to your dog.

Good luck!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

poochie2 said:


> My vet has never mentioned anything about de-worming. The last time she was de-wormed was when she was 6 weeks old now she is 1 and a half.
> I give Sentinel starting in June til October. Then nothing between that time. I think Sentinel has interceptot in it.
> My malt is due for her DA2PP and rabies vaccine this month and the vet wants to do it on the same day but I disagree with that.



Since you and you alone speak for your dog, then you will have to tell your vet what you want, not the other way around.

Vaccination Risk for Small Dogs | Truth4Dogs


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Since you and you alone speak for your dog, then you will have to tell your vet what you want, not the other way around.
> 
> Vaccination Risk for Small Dogs | Truth4Dogs


Vanilla just had a heartworm test a week ago and it was negative.

I HAVE told my vet that I do not want the DA2PP vaccine and the rabies vaccine at the same time and he looks at me as if I am crazy. I always feel very intimidated. He says it is safe to do together. Vanilla is 10.2 pounds and he says she is not tiny.
Anyhow, he says if I REALLY want to seperate them it has to be one week apart or else he'll have to charge me an extra 50 dollars to do a pre-exam.:blink:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

poochie2 said:


> Vanilla just had a heartworm test a week ago and it was negative.
> 
> I HAVE told my vet that I do not want the DA2PP vaccine and the rabies vaccine at the same time and he looks at me as if I am crazy. I always feel very intimidated. He says it is safe to do together. Vanilla is 10.2 pounds and he says she is not tiny.
> Anyhow, he says if I REALLY want to seperate them it has to be one week apart or else he'll have to charge me an extra 50 dollars to do a pre-exam.:blink:


Ok I'm not usually so blunt but I think it's time to find a new vet. That's outrageous. My vet willingly separates by 3 weeks with no extra pre-exam fee since there is no need for another exam in only 3 weeks.

Sounds like your vet has the dreaded 'god' syndrome so many dr's tend to get. I quickly move on from those types of drs.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds like you need a new vet to me... my vet doesn't charge an office visit for shots and will separate them however I like. If your vet intimidates you, that sux... you need one that makes you and your doggy comfortable. Ask around at the dog park for recommendations


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

poochie2 said:


> Vanilla just had a heartworm test a week ago and it was negative.
> 
> I HAVE told my vet that I do not want the DA2PP vaccine and the rabies vaccine at the same time and he looks at me as if I am crazy. I always feel very intimidated. He says it is safe to do together. Vanilla is 10.2 pounds and he says she is not tiny.
> Anyhow, he says if I REALLY want to seperate them it has to be one week apart or else he'll have to charge me an extra 50 dollars to do a pre-exam.:blink:


I would cease to do business with this particular vet if it were me.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

One other thing is that there is a new rabies vaccine out now that is making some dogs get allergic reactions (a darn good reason to separate them). If you are nervous at all, my vet recommended giving a bit of children's benadryl to prevent/offset these symptoms... wherever you go, ask if they are giving the old or new rabies vacc so you will know to be on the look out (one of mine threw up about 5 times afterward)


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I live in Texas, and mosquitos and heartworms are very common here. So I definitely give heartworm preventative year around and test yearly. I've always given Heartgard but Sentinel & Interceptor are really good too. I just personally wouldn't give Revolution as from what I've read, it's not quite as effective. I too like to do minimal vaccines & such, but Heartworms are too common here and too serious so I definitely give the preventative. I only do flea preventative from like March or April to October though..so far haven't had a problem during the cooler months.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry to the original poster if this thread is going a little off topic but thank you ladies for all your honest opinions. Some times I think I'm really getting ripped off its ridiculous.

Example: exam 3 months ago Vanilla not eating well====vet charges $50 (FINE OK)
1 month ago===bladder symptoms vet charges $50 (exam) urine test $60
1 week ago===bladder follow-up===vet charges $130 blood work, re-check exam $35, heartworm test $35, urine test $60, $40 for 2 shots of fever reducer and antibiotic (that's all in one day)
Either I am paying too much or I should look into Pet Insurance.


----------



## royalmaltese (May 4, 2012)

hi everyone. i have 3adult maltese dogs that live inside. they only go outside to go potty on the paved side walk, they have a wizdog there. we do not have mosquitoes inour area. we live in. western washington. do i really need to give them heart medicine? I deworm them just because 2times a year. Please, let me know.


----------



## NC_Girl (Jul 19, 2012)

To the OP whose dog got 2 pills. Really I wouldn't be concerned. My friend who was a GSD breeder with some extremely expensive Imports from Europe was giving liquid ivermectin to his dogs (save about $1.50 a month per dog, penny foolish if you ask me!). He wrote down the exact amount but put the decimal point in the wrong place and his kennel help followed the directions exactly. She was giving 10X the dosage, and this went on for almost a year until someone caught it. The only issue seen was fertility problems. I know 2 of the dogs personally and both lived to be 12 and 14 with no known health issues which is quite old for GSD's. 

Ivermectin based products are good for 45 days. But as someone said, the companies decided it would be easier for people to remember if they gave it every 30 days. I have always done every 40 days to be on the safe side. I just put it on my calendar and have no problem with it.

I would suggest the person in Washington check with their vets, there are places that used to be heartworm free that are now seeing cases. Personally, if there are any cases in your area at all, I would give preventative.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

royalmaltese said:


> hi everyone. i have 3adult maltese dogs that live inside. they only go outside to go potty on the paved side walk, they have a wizdog there. we do not have mosquitoes inour area. we live in. western washington. do i really need to give them heart medicine? I deworm them just because 2times a year. Please, let me know.


We don't have mosquitoes at our place either. I don't give heartworm medicine. Why do you deworm adult dogs ?


----------

